# How to secure styrofoam headstones?



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Try searching "rebar". http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...e-tomstones-stay-up-against-strong-winds.html


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Before I carved my stones I drilled two holes in the bottom, up through the stone, about a foot deep. Those holes were made big enough to slide a piece of PVC pipe in each one (I put the holes in before carving so if I accidentally drilled through the front it wouldn't ruin all that work!).

When it's time to put them out I drive rebar into the ground, spaced for the holes and pvc in the bottom of the stones, and then just slide the stones on.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

i made some wood bases out of scraps from doing my deck,, so,, i used 5/4 board (thats roughly 6 inches wide, by 1 inch thick) for the base,, then i made some 1x1 stripes that i cut and screwed to the 5/4 board base, that the stone could be slipped into (super tight and glued in). Once that was done, they were painted to match the stone (these were used on my store bought stones) and had no issues with wind knocking them over after that.. and we had some strong winds come through last year (2009). This made it nice cause i ended up moving my stones around a few times before i got it set up the way i wanted.

here you can see the base on the stone next to the candles,,


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Tumblindice, is the pvc pipe just glued to the back of the tombstone?


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

Kymmm said:


> Tumblindice, is the pvc pipe just glued to the back of the tombstone?


Looks like he uses some hot glue to attach them.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Kymmm said:


> Tumblindice, is the pvc pipe just glued to the back of the tombstone?


Yup just hot glue the pvc to the stone, buy some precut rebar at Lowes or Home Depot, 2 foot lengths and your good to go. If you want you can spray paint the pvc grey or black to blend in.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I use the same method a Tumblin and it works great. Gorilla Glue works great for us and we do spray paint the PVC grey to blend in better.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*So much Of what We Build..*

..has much to do with how we will attach dissimilair items and materials.
I once was asked to give some Cub Scouts a lecture on this and their attendance went toward their art badge completion.
Being open for business I attach things possibly more in a heavy-duty fashion because I hate doing the same job twice!
Believe it or not, I have never owned or used a hot glue gun.
Nails, screws, Bondo,welding, pop rivets,bolts, them is my friends.


----------



## godless (Oct 16, 2009)

what i did,,, since im an electrician is steaked some emt into the ground,,,, then ran wire through some romex staples on the pipe,,,, it worked great,,, even in the high winds,,,


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

I did the same as mentioned earlier. I siliconed PVC to the backside of the tombstone and slipped that over the rebar or round steel I use.

This method holds up well in high winds.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I've used the pvc and rebar methods. Both have held up pretty good so far.


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

Tumblindice said:


> Yup just hot glue the pvc to the stone, buy some precut rebar at Lowes or Home Depot, 2 foot lengths and your good to go. If you want you can spray paint the pvc grey or black to blend in.


Have you ever tried "Liquid Nails" to attach the PVC? I used LN to layer Styrofoam together it worked very well.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

This is the kind of stuff I like.. Effective and easy!!! Thanks!!


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

For my tombstones. I used paint sticks, the tall wood ones. Than these zip tie squares that I glued to the paint sticks. I used gorilla glue to glue the paint stick to the tombstone. After they dry I position them on the lawn where I want them. I put a stake in the ground, and zip tie the tombstone to the stake at the top and bottom.


----------



## SapphyreMoon (Oct 19, 2004)

The back of my stones are all painted black and I sharpened and painted two 1" thick dowels for each stone making the height of each dowel just over half as high as each stone. I hammer the dowels into the ground and place the stone in front and then tie fishing line to one dowel and wrap it around and around, up and down each stone making it tight to the dowels and then tie it off. My stones never move no matter how windy it is and with the black on black, no one can see how they are secured. 

The fishing line also allows me to secure a spider or some moss if I want as well. It is virtually invisible itself.


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

SapphyreMoon said:


> The back of my stones are all painted black and I sharpened and painted two 1" thick dowels for each stone making the height of each dowel just over half as high as each stone. I hammer the dowels into the ground and place the stone in front and then tie fishing line to one dowel and wrap it around and around, up and down each stone making it tight to the dowels and then tie it off. My stones never move no matter how windy it is and with the black on black, no one can see how they are secured.
> 
> The fishing line also allows me to secure a spider or some moss if I want as well. It is virtually invisible itself.


This seems like a lot of work. I have found it best to silicone PVC pipes to the backside and slip the tombstone/PVC assembly over dowel rods placed in the ground.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

darkmaster said:


> This seems like a lot of work. I have found it best to silicone PVC pipes to the backside and slip the tombstone/PVC assembly over dowel rods placed in the ground.


I do this as well, but I use the precut rebar instead, (Lowes and Home Depot have it) it is easier to drive into the ground which is very hard in my area.


----------

